
Ask HN: Are you going to adopt Blazor this year? - tones411
Server-side Blazor has been around for a little while now and it was announced last week that Blazor WebAssembly is now production-ready. Have you started adopting either one or do you plan to any time soon?
======
daleholborow
Just started investigating it, but I'm not really a front end guy, just forced
to get my hands dirty during some MVP prototyping. If you find good resource
or have good/bad experience, please do post about them.

